# Old Green cased Sailor brand Radio gear



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have my grand father’s old Sailor brand radio gear from his old sail boat it is two piece system transmitter and receiver they are heavy green metal cases, I know it’s some kind of ham rig as my grandfather sailed his 52 foot boat around the world and my father would stay in touch with him, I can remember what a big deal it was to be able to talk to him in the south pacific. Does anyone know anything about this gear it still works I need to know if it’s worth hanging on to.


----------



## oraltool (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a buddy who is or was a communications expert in desert storm he says that ham radio's are the only devices that will not fail if we are ever attacked with a EMP bomb, so . . . i guess if it was me I would make sure your radio works and by God keep it for your future or your kids if you have any. 

oral,


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

You are right about that they are tube sets I have lots of extra tubes and have added a 1KW amplifier that will get the signal out. I have joined a ham club and I am working on getting licensed.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

frankd4 said:


> I have my grand father's old Sailor brand radio gear from his old sail boat it is two piece system transmitter and receiver they are heavy green metal cases, .


I envy you.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*call sign KK4CZT*

Passed my Technician license test and got my call sign KK4CZT that was the last phase of my preps I was lacking in the coms department, that has now been corrected, good to go.


----------



## Hotpie (Aug 9, 2009)

That`s great, I`m kd5ueo in cen. La.


----------



## Halfcrazy (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations from KB1UAS


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks to all.


----------



## Bear667 (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratz on the gear and the license. 
k0mrd in Central IA


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just an update I pass my General exam.


----------

